# new beretta owner needing some help.



## thebigboss (Dec 11, 2012)

Just picked up a m9a1 yesterday. I got her home and cleaned her. Then when I got her ready to go shooting today I noticed what looks to be like black paint chips on the back side of the slide and the finish was wearing off. is this a normal thing I do every reason to worry. thank you in advance for any help.

Ps. sorry if this is a dumb question. I'm just sorta new to this.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Can you post pics? Back side of the slide you noticed black paint chips? And the finish is wearing off a NIB pistol that hadn't been to the range yet? Doesn't sound normal to me. What did you clean it with?


----------



## thebigboss (Dec 11, 2012)

Here's the pics. m9a1 - Imgur .I also noticed what seem to little nicks on the frame. sorry for the bad quality of pictures. it's the best I can do .


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Perfectly normal, it's a brand new pistol and what you're showing is the inside of the frame and slide and the break in process(i.e. the mating of the metals). I thought you were referring to the finish on the outside of the pistol. If it bothers you, you can always use birchwood/casey liquid gun blue for steel for the slide and Aluminum blue for the frame to touch it up, but that's the engine of the pistol and you are going to get friction on the slide to frame and rails regardless, especially during the break in process.. You got a newborn, I've had mine since 1993, well over 30,000 rounds and shoots just as good today as it did in 1993, perhaps better. Shoot away my friend you got a true warrior in you're possession.


----------



## thebigboss (Dec 11, 2012)

thank you kindly good sir. I will sleep better knowing that. also do you know of any bells and whistles that I should add to it?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

If you wish you can go tactical w/ a Surefire, or Insight Technologies M6X combo or Eotech. Or for $150.00 you can send your slide here: http://www.tooltechgunsight.com/page20.html and they will install Trijicons night sights for you. I have Trijicons on all my pistols and customer service is excellent.

EOTech M6X TLI Tactical Laser Illuminator / Weapon Light FREE S&H M6X-700-A15, M6X-700-A13, M6X-000-A1, M6X-700-A8, M6X-700-A3, M6X-600-A2, M6X-700-A1, M6X-600-A1, M6X-600-A3, M6X-600-A4. EOTech Weapon Lights.


----------



## thebigboss (Dec 11, 2012)

Once again, I can't thank you enough. I really appreciative all the help.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, BigBoss!


----------

